# Lietotāju Izstrādājumi >  Pirmie kucēni (radiatori) jāslīcina

## Jurkins

Izlēmu, ka vajag pamēģināt uztaisīt radiatoru.

Tika iegādāts alumīnija četrkantis 40x40x300 un... izrādījās, ka manas metālapstrādātāja spējas apvienojumā ar ķīniešu galda urbjmašīnu varētu būt stipri labākas. 

Bet īsti mest plinti krūmos netaisos. Tikai laikam, lai precīzi saurbtu caurumus bez detaļas fiksācijas, man vēl ilgi jāmācās, tāpēc jāmeklē kāds metālapstrādes kantoris. Vietējie mani atšuva vai nu nosauca ciparu gandrīz latu par urbumu.

----------


## Isegrim

_Mašīnskrūvspīles_ derētu. Tad attiecīgi asinājuma leņķi, vairākkārtēja pārurbšana un _spirķiks_. Smukumam finišs - ar rīvurbi. Es gan iedotu  frēzētājam - lai izdzen šķērsām vienai malai ribas (ar attiecību 1:1), dziļums - apm. 2 reizes. Tāds bez piespiedu pūtes, ar konvekciju labi dzesējas. Ja beņķis kaut cik automātisks, pašizmaksa zema, jo frēzētājs pa to laiku var pīpēt. Kad man tas vēl bija aktuāli, noskatīju pie zemākminētiem žīdiem kapara šīnas. Tad vispār nekas nav jāurbj/jāfrēzē - tāds klucis uzreiz aizrauj visu lieko siltumu prom. Lēta gan tā lielā štanga nesanāk.

----------


## Jurkins

Pilnīga taisnība par mašīnskrūvspīlēm, bet būtu vēlamas tādas, lai var ar vītņstieņiem divās dimensijās bīdīt šurpu turpu. Tai galda urbmašīnai ir "skrūvspīles", bet tajās precīzi nofiksēt detaļu varētu tikai žonglieris.
Frēzētājam dot būtu cits stāsts. Doma bija tieši šāda. Starp citu, virsmas laukums ar urbumiem sanāk lielāks nekā ar ribām, protams, nemāku aprēķināt vai tas laukums arī spētu visu siltumu atdod.
Varš ir super, bet virsmas laukumu jau tāpat vajag. Tas siltums jau ne tikai jādabū prom no kristāla, bet arī jāizkliedē gaisā.
Jāmēģina būs iesākumā Rīgā "Lestonā"parunāt, tur ir kaut kādi gali. Lai gan viņiem darbagaldi labi, bet veci. Te vairāk kaut kas CNC prasītos.

----------


## juris90

lētāk nesanāk nopirkt jau kādu gatavu radiatoru vai ari vajadzīgs kāds specifisks? gan jau cena nav maza šim aluminija klucim, tad vel visa urbsana un frēzēšana cik vel nemaksās.

----------


## Jurkins

Bija doma, kāpēc tieši vajadzīgs šāds. Klucis maksāja ~Ls 6.Diemžēl biju iedomājies, ka pats tikšu galā. Bet, patiesībā, izņemot Argusu tā īsti nemaz nezinu, kur var radiatorus nopirkt.

----------


## krabis

Jāpiestaigā pa laikam krāsaino metālu uzpirkšanas punktos, kādi tikai tur radiatori neparādās. Atpirkt var parasti par alumīnija nodošanas cenu plus polšs, vai arī sarunāt ka pēc svara analogu alumīnija gabalu iedod pretī.

----------


## kaspich

veel var skatiit: Latvijas Metāls, krāsaino metālu angārā, ir vinjiem 1veids [toties garos gabalos, ksjiet, 20cm platumaa];
Farnell [ceeeenas gan - kaa jau kapitaalistiem];
peedeejais atklaajums: Modushop.biz kastes, sanaak cieshamaak..

----------


## heinrx

vai, ja ir interese varu astoņus gabalus uzdāvināt :: precīzus izmērus neatceros,bet ja interesē rīt varu pamērīt

----------


## Jurkins

Ir jau it kā normāli kantori, kas taisa radiatorus, bet nezin kāpēc visi ir USA, Austrālijā u.t.t. piem. šis - http://www.heatsinkusa.com/

----------


## Jurkins

> vai, ja ir interese varu astoņus gabalus uzdāvinātprecīzus izmērus neatceros,bet ja interesē rīt varu pamērīt


 Paldies, visādi radiatori man ir diezgan daudz, izmēģinājumiem pietiek atliektiem galiem. Šeit bija doma par kaut ko skaistu  :: , šitas 40x40 bija domāts kā mēģinājums, tālāk būtu trakāk, bet nu jāskatās uz, varbūt kāds metālists varēs palīdzēt.

----------


## osscar

Modushops arī radiatorus atsevišķi tirgo, tiesa piegāde padārga, tad kasti izdevīgāk ņemt. Ja ņem kasti no modu, neizmirstat pakampt "grīdu" kura nav komplektā. 
Krievu radiatori lielākoties ir uz to3 caurumiem jau saurbti vai arī uz KT 808  ::  Ebays praktiski atkrīt dēļ piegādes cipara, ja vaien nav kās iekš UK kas ieliek čemodānā...

----------


## Gints_lv

Varbūt ar šiem var runāt http://www.kl.lv/lv

----------


## tbzg

Latvijas metālā Braslas ielā var nopirkt dažādus Al profilus - kvadrātiskas caurules, U, L, T veida visādu izmēru gabalus. Tos var sagarināt un saskrūvējot kopā iegūt tīri normālus radiatorus. Tur var nopirkt pa metram, vai pat atgriezumus no kastes. Arī Depo tagad tādi ir pieejami.

----------


## tornislv

Jurkinam līdz Braslas ielai tikai tā patālāk sanāk, AFAIR

----------


## Jurkins

Te jau bišķi cita doma - man gribējās tieši šādu radiatoru, bet nu diemžēl atbilstošu darbagaldu un arī, protams, meistarības trūkums... 
Staigāšana pa lūžnu punktiem ir galīgi garām - nevaru atļauties tā laiku nosist, un var jau būt, ka Rīgas uzpirktuvēs kaut ko var atrast. Pie manis provincē vairāk par alumīnija zupas katlu vākiem īpaši nekā nav. Reiz gan radās doma, ka stilīgi radiatori varētu būt mopēdu cilindri, bet baidos, ka tie arī jau sen visi ir nodoti.
Skrūvēt kopā no profiliem - nu nav stilīgi, bet, ja nepieciešams, kāpēc ne. Bet tad droši vien jāpiestaigā uz to Braslas ielu un jānoķer brīdis, kad tas atgriezums tur ir.. 
Pasūtīt kaut kur speciāli, piem. Ginta nosauktajos, šķiet, pat kādreiz interesējos, nu tad vajag vismaz ar nelielu sērijveida mājražošanu nodarboties.

----------


## tbzg

metru garu gabalu no garā profila tev tur nogriezīs jebkurā laikā. Maksāja viens metrs atkarībā no profila sākot no kaut kur 30 sant.

----------


## Jurkins

Vai Tu domā radiatora profilu (tipa ar ribām), jo it kā kaut kādos kantoros esot pārdošanā vai vienkāršus T U u.t.t. ?
No tiem pašiem U stiķēt kopā nopietnam verķim diez kas nav.

----------


## heinrx

nu skaties,ja nu kas mans piedāvājums vēl ir spēkā. :: 
visi astoņi kā jau te tika kāds minējis ir uz to3 saurbti ,bet nu tos urbumus jau nevajadzētu būt lielai problēmai aiztaisīt.

----------


## Jurkins

Paldies, bet kā jau minēju man ir interese tieši šāda veida tīri dizainiski (nu tādi mēs esam mazie meža dīvainīši  :: ), uz TO3 man ar ir četri palieli radiatori un četri mazāki, a bet savus eksperimentus taisu uz U101 un U7... veselas čupas.
Šodien bišķi paņēmos un sapratu, ka jāpilnveido prasmes. Tā kā plinti krūmos vis nemetīšu.

----------


## Jurkins

Patiesībā nemaz tik traki nav. Nē, nu pirmais, protams, ir jāslīcina un jāpiešaujās izprojektēt kādi caurumi un kādos attālumos vajadzīgi. Rasējumā viss izskatās nedaudz savādāk. Un ja vēl mašīnskrūvspīles būtu regulējamas divās dimensijās, un lētais urbšanas darbagalds bišķi "met" urbi. Bet tik traki nemaz nav, nākamais noteikti jau būs cmukāks. 
Ja ir pa 23 gabaliem 5,6,7 un 8 mm caurumi (man tur ir visādi, jo šis paliek "mācību"), tad virmas laukums (tikai caurumu) sanāk 1503 cm2, ja uz tāda paša lieluma radiatora būtu tādas ribas kā uz U101 radiatoram, tad sanāktu (tikai ribu sānu malu) 784 cm2. Protams, jautājums ir, cik efektīvs ir šāds radiators.

Fail! nepareizi izrēķināju. Rādiusa vietā diametru paņēmu. Likās jau, ka kaut kas nav tā. Ja saurbj tādos pašos attālumos kā U101 ribas, tad sanāk 915 cm2.

----------


## Isegrim

Un kā tad ar konvekcijas aprēķiniem? Lielai virsmai nebūs nozīmes, ja dzesējošais gaiss gar to kārtīgi neskries un nepievāks siltumu.

----------


## Jurkins

Nu tieši par to jau es domāju, bet uz tādiem aprēķiniem es neesmu gatavs, tāpēc viss notiks eksperimentāli. Noliekot uz galda, protams, ka būs ziepes, bet, ja apakšā ir brīva telpa, tad, domāju, ka nevajadzētu būt problēmām.

----------


## Amigo69

Kāds var ieteikt labu resursu par radiatoru ģeometriju un projektēšanu...un konvekcijas aprēķiniem. Par tādu štelli nebiju dzirdējis  ::

----------


## osscar

iemetīšu vēlreiz primitīvu excel tabuliņu aprēķiniem. Protams, lai sareizinātu precīzi - vajag kādu advancētāku softu. 
Vēl svarīgs, novietojums, apdare (anodēts, krāsots, pliks ut.t.) ...

----------


## tvdx

ja ir lieka nadiņa, tad var uz ANSYS skatīties , cik manīts tad plaši izmantots un neba jau nu šķūningošanai, bet pat nopietni agregāti veidoti (nav reklāma, vienkārši cik redzētas datorsimulācijas, tad ANSYS ir 100% bijis... 
Also, neba tikai virsmas laukums un gaisa konvekcija nosaka radiatora ldk, bet arī siltumpāvade, un vēl visvisāda mistiska padarīšana (diemžēl smalkāk nemācēšu teikt  ::  )

----------


## krabis

Ja urbumi ir caurejoši un zem radiatora brīva telpa, tad ar konvekciju nevajadzētu būt problēmām. Urbim jābūt ļoti asam, padevei nelielai un kā smērviela urbšanas procesā jālieto oleīnskābe (gan jau latgalītē vēl var dabūt). Tad urbuma virsmā varēs spoguļoties.

----------


## Jurkins

To, ka padevei jābūt nelielai, jau izkodu procesā, par oleīnskābi gan nezināju, paldies par infu, smērēju urbi ar molibdēna (tipa melno solidolu) ziedi.

----------

